# "Battle for Music" 1945 Film



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Has anyone seen this? It's a semi documentary about the London Philharmonic during WW2. It features performances by Boult, Lambert and Sargent. It's available on blu-ray in region free from Amazon.co.uk. I just ordered it. Hope it is as good as it sounds.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I have it on VHS-tape somewhere, but haven't seen it since the 90's so my memories a quite dim and I don't have a working VHS-player at the moment so I can't watch it..

There is a short clip on *Youtube*, but I guess that You all ready knew that! (Boult conducting Elgar)

/ptr


----------

